# My 180g marble motoro setup



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

here is my new 180g 2 marble motoro 6 types of gar juru cat yellow tail barracuda 1 super red severum 1 flag tail Im still working on the tank and stand is not complete but still working on it have to put some trim on the top and bottom but its a constant work in progress Stand is made of 4x4 posts 2x6 frame top and bottom and 3/4 inch plywood I think this is sturdy enough


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks really nice. Good job.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks I want it to be kinda natural but I still have to get the right fish for a real biotope and some real hanging plants but Im trying the best I can but I have to find some more severums and some Vampires


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Good job . The tank looks great. Can't wait to see the fish when the get full grown.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I know that cuda from somewhere


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

hahaha I wonder where i got it lmao


----------

